# 4 week marker



## <3Willow+butterbean<3 (Feb 7, 2013)

My girls are settling in pretty well now.. They love their hammock but won't really go for the wooden toys. Someone suggested putting peanut butter on them and freezing it, so might go for that.
I'm not sure what type of rats they are (I mean the colour; they are both fancy rats but Willow possibly has a bit of dumbo in her, will post pictures of her ears) but I keep meaning to find out.
They LOVE sweetcorn, and will take it over any other treats.. we've tried them with peas (frozen and cooked), apple, yoghurt drops and green beans. Again, someone mentioned they like cheese spread so i might try them with that on a spoon, also because they can't run away with that and have to stay there. 
They do fight a few times, but it's never really been serious so i'm not sure if they're playing or not.
All the best
<3Willow+butterbean<3


----------



## SaraBRattie (Aug 29, 2012)

My girls LOVE cat food. Just watch the treats with too much protein in it. They also love carrots and cooked pasta. Its funny watching them chase it. I give my girls some crazy foods like pureed pumpkin, hummus, and applesauce. Just depends on what your rats like. I share something from almost every meal I have with them.


----------

